# Elliott Wave - Redefined



## wayneL (13 June 2008)

Thought we should discuss some of the new ways that EW implulses can be defined.

Here's one:


----------



## MRC & Co (13 June 2008)

ha ha ha, your on fire lately eh Wayne!

Never knew you took such an active interest in EW :

I think based on that chart, I am looking for an impulse wave 3 to shoot through 7000 on the XAO.


----------



## wayneL (13 June 2008)

Here's a ready reckoner:


----------



## wayneL (13 June 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> ha ha ha, your on fire lately eh Wayne!
> 
> *Never knew you took such an active interest in EW* :
> 
> I think based on that chart, I am looking for an impulse wave 3 to shoot through 7000 on the XAO.




I used to work for an EW firm, had to at least pretend I knew what I was on about.  

(Long obscure vocabulary covered over a multitude of sins  )


----------



## Whiskers (13 June 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> ha ha ha, your on fire lately eh Wayne!
> 
> Never knew you took such an active interest in EW :
> 
> I think based on that chart, I am looking for an impulse wave 3 to shoot through 7000 on the XAO.




Wave 5 maybe. :


----------



## MRC & Co (13 June 2008)

Whiskers said:


> Wave 5 maybe. :




Yes, I meant after the next ABC correction and subsequent to the first two impulse waves up.  Of course, all of this is within wave 1 of the larger move, add in geometry and I see the smaller impulse wave 3 unfolding within the next couple months, about the same time oil hits $70 a barrel and the US increases IRs to battle their cash givaways!


----------



## wayneL (13 June 2008)

Hey!

Maybe we should have another look at Kondratief as well. :


----------



## MRC & Co (13 June 2008)

Is that you Wayne? ha ha ha ha ha, this thread is too funny, no doubt it will be closed soon.


----------



## wayneL (13 June 2008)

If you please!!!!!! 

LOL


----------



## MRC & Co (13 June 2008)

BTW Whiskers, I am not having a dig at you, I appreciate your input.

Just making light of EW and it's many 'guidelines'.  Market is so boring lately with all it's chop, not much else to do!


----------



## Whiskers (13 June 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> BTW Whiskers, I am not having a dig at you, I appreciate your input.





Augh, thats OK MRC, I don't mind. 

I'm probably laughing at the wit and humour of you guys as much as anyone. 

I was considering making light humour of the subject also, but wasn't sure how it would have went down coming from me.  

Let me sleep on it and see what I can come up with later.


----------



## theasxgorilla (13 June 2008)

Wayne please don't tell me that's an impulse on your chest...it's clearly corrective!


----------



## MRC & Co (13 June 2008)

wayneL said:


> If you please!!!!!!
> 
> LOL




BAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

It just keeps getting funnier.  

:burn:

Be careful, some EWers may become a little impulsive!  Not naming anybody inparticular


----------



## Whiskers (13 June 2008)

theasxgorilla said:


> Wayne please don't tell me that's an impulse on your chest...it's clearly corrective!




Cut it out fellas, your killing me laughing.

Besides, I've frustrated poor old wayne enough the last couple of days... let him get it out of his system so he can enjoy the weekend.


----------



## MRC & Co (13 June 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> Is that you Wayne?




Figured it couldn't be you, those buildings are a bit too big for Cheltenham.  

Though the Cheltenham fashion threw me off, the man looks pretty hot, if you know what I mean


----------



## wayneL (13 June 2008)

theasxgorilla said:


> Wayne please don't tell me that's an impulse on your chest...it's clearly corrective!





Everything is impulsive!

(I clearly have too much time on my hands  )


----------



## MRC & Co (13 June 2008)

wayneL said:


> Everything is impulsive!




ha ha ha ha ha ha ha, oh god, don't worry, my tears can put you out, there are enough of them!


----------



## wayneL (13 June 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> Figured it couldn't be you, those buildings are a bit too big for Cheltenham.
> 
> Though the Cheltenham fashion threw me off, the man looks pretty hot, if you know what I mean




BTW, we've got big buildings in Cheltenham:






/\ The Eagle Tower, and the building in front is a rather nice Indian Restaurant too.

We've even got paved roads and a post office.


----------



## MRC & Co (13 June 2008)

ha ha, very modern!  

Looks a bit like Canberra


----------

